# Burning Bermuda in the Spring



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

There was some talk of burning bermuda grass instead of scalping in the spring. Check out how fast this travels and think twice... or ten times, first.

https://vimeo.com/325760742

I have no idea what happened after the video stops, maybe a controlled burn because that looks like a firefighter on scene. Only wanted to show how fast the fire moves.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

That burn was done at the wrong time. Windy. Burns done in high winds are dangerous.


----------



## JPorter (Sep 5, 2018)

That was super sketch haha, way to windy


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Yes way to windy.
1) Always check with your Fire Marshal 1st. They have rules for burning. 
2) If its your first burn then always burn a small fire break around your fence or house. This means get a flat shovel and burn a 1 foot trench around your fence or property line. Start small and tamp the fire out all around as you go. If your grass is below 1 inch then you can create this with a water hose the flame will not get high enough to jump a water soaked trench. But a fire break is absolutely necessary for grass over 1.5 inches in height. 
3) You have to take into consideration your thatch layer. This is fuel that you wont see
4) Taller the grass the more thatch you have the hotter and faster the grass will burn so you DO NOT want any wind. If your grass is or close to 1/2 inch you want a more windy day. My burn of my lawn was during a windless day and it took hours.

5) LASTLY its all about perspective
I can see that if you have never done it before this could be frightening.
As a country boy who grew up burning fields. I dont really think that the fire was out of control.
There was a fence on one side and the house or probably garden bed on the other. I am willing to bet that although it spreed faster than anticipated, The house didnt catch on fire nor did the fence. The lawn burned out very quickly and no water was probably used to put it out.

6) BE SAFE USE CAUTION


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

My heart was racing just watching. I can't imagine being there and seeing that fire blowing toward the house. Probably should have done it on a less windy day. Did you do a fire break near the house? I would have probably soaked the grass within 1-2' of the house and fence right before starting.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

jjepeto said:


> My heart was racing just watching. I can't imagine being there and seeing that fire blowing toward the house. Probably should have done it on a less windy day. Did you do a fire break near the house? I would have probably soaked the grass within 1-2' of the house and fence right before starting.


I don't think that was his video.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Ware said:


> jjepeto said:
> 
> 
> > My heart was racing just watching. I can't imagine being there and seeing that fire blowing toward the house. Probably should have done it on a less windy day. Did you do a fire break near the house? I would have probably soaked the grass within 1-2' of the house and fence right before starting.
> ...


Haha yea NOT my house. Sounds like a lot of people like the burning method but I'm definitely too chicken to experiment with it.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I bet that yard is going to look fantastic this summer! :-D


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

If anyone wants to up their burning game...the Pyroweeder :lol:


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Thats a $1000 purchase


----------

